# zucchinni in tank



## thefisherguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Can zucchinni be left in the pleco tank for 24 hours and then replaced with a fresh piece. 6 -- 3 month old red calico BN in a 20 Gallon Tank. All test results are 0 and water change once per week.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There should be no problem. I have swithed to frozen Brussel Sprouts. Just thaw one in warm water and pull it apart. It is cheaper and easier and has more nutrition than Zucchini. That is what is fed in Europe.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

No problem at all as long as the tank has an established water filtering system in place.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Caution with the zucchini -- it is indeed fine, just make sure that if you are slicing it in rings, you slice the rings in half. Plecos have been known to suffocate themselves by eating the insides of the zucchini and then getting the remaining ring of rind caught around themselves, trapping their gills closed.

Or just avoid cutting in rings altogether and cut it into sticks.


----------

